# Navarre Beach 3/16 Pomps Blues and pics



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Watched the wx today and with the North wind it was time to get out on the beach and try for anything that would eat shrimp.



With the cool winds Flipper and I got over the beach and setup as the sun rose. I watched the shining red/orange sphere I was so captivated by the magnificence and the divine hand that created it I actually did not even capture the picture. - but baits entered the water before that and the fun started soon thereafter.














So with some fresh dead from Half-Hitch and6 rods Flipper and I took it to the denzins of the semi shallow Gulf waters.



The swells had the surf in fits for the first hour or so but a deep hole had the look that spelled "surf fish feed here". 



Started the day with a nice 2# or so Bluefish and then a nice fat pomp. We were fishing inside the the first sandbar with light poles and light lines. 



So with that we spaced our poles a bit further apart to try and keep the "monsters" from tangling up all the lines. 



We got drug from West to East with the current on almost every catch...



Hook-up














try to slow down the train..














apply breaks...














Pump breaks...














..and follow..














..but at the end a great fight means that a fair chase was given and you and gear won!














2x Bluefish



3x pomps kept (3 small ones released)



:mmmbeer

Stressless



============================================================



Another perspective..














Pomps it's what's for dinner...


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

What a great post. Outstanding. Very nice looking pompano. Thanks for the report and pictures.:toast


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job nice looking fish!


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

NICE FISH!!:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------



## jwebster98 (Nov 5, 2007)

Love the post. How did ya cook them pomps?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks guys.... as to how they were cooked- gotta ask flipper I gave my share to him 'cause I had to run and catch a plane at 1400 that afternoon so I was moving after getting home! Flipper had my family over that night and everyone said that the pomps were great! Also he smoked the bluefish and I haven't heard from anything about how that turned out.



I guess what I'm saying is that you don't "have" to fish with a 12' pole to catch pomps. I use a 7' ugly stick with stratic 5000's and 12# test. Flipper has 6'6" and a bit lighter reel with 10#. Find a good hole, set the drag right and hold on!!



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats! And great post! That'll make most of us wanna hit the surf!

I have fished these waters for years and caught near everything that swims once or twice - but I have never caught a Pomp! I have had folks with me catch them on several occasions - I just never have!

I am determined to change my luck this spring! Wish me luck and thanks for the motivation - Cheers!


----------

